
Astronomers Gain New Insight into Magnetic Field of Sun and Its Kin - okket
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/chandra/astronomers-gain-new-insight-into-magnetic-field-of-sun-and-its-kin.html
======
okket
Publication in Nature (doi:10.1038/nature18638)

[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v535/n7613/abs/nature18...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v535/n7613/abs/nature18638.html)

